# 1938 PreWar Schwinn Mens Standard Roadster BC97 w/Lincoln Badge



## tomsjack (Dec 23, 2019)

1938 PreWar Schwinn Mens Standard Roadster BC97 w/Lincoln Badge On Ebay

https://www.ebay.com/itm/1938-Pre-War-Schwinn-Mens-Standard-Roadster-BC97-w-Lincoln-Badge-Restoration?


----------



## BFGforme (Dec 23, 2019)

Says restored, but to what? Crappy rust bucket...


----------



## rustjunkie (Dec 23, 2019)




----------



## aasmitty757 (Dec 23, 2019)

It almost looks like a tall frame C model to me. The back looks weird and not just the wheel not pushed up into the stays. Experts chime in and correct me.


----------



## vincev (Dec 23, 2019)

Looks like rear wheel is as far back as it can go and the chain is still loose.Possibly worn chain or incorrect length ?


----------



## CURTIS L LINDGREN (Dec 23, 2019)

I don't know if I can take this kinda 'chit anymore.................UGH !!


----------



## GTs58 (Dec 23, 2019)

CURTIS L LINDGREN said:


> I don't know if I can take this kinda 'chit anymore.................UGH !!




Can you be more specific on what kinda chit?


----------



## CURTIS L LINDGREN (Dec 23, 2019)

GTs58 said:


> Can you be more specific on what kinda chit?




     The Kinda Chit I was referring to is :   People selling their Stuff with false claims and HIGH Prices .    Misleading ads - - - - - and generally NOT knowing what they have.    That is what I was getting at. Most People DO know what they have . Some ads just seem blatantly obvious ................The Seller Don't know Chit , and they want a lot for what they don't know about !       With that said ,  Merry Christmas to Everyone !!


----------

